# Sliding mirror closet doors



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Liv said:


> We built a header for a closet and are planning on installing a sliding glass mirror closet door. We are also having carpet installed soon. Should we install the bottom track for the mirror door before we have carpet put in? Or do we install the track on top of the carpet. We've heard of doing it both way...but it seems the more "right" way would be to install the track to the concrete slab first..then have carpet installed. Suggestions? Also- could one person install a mirrored door...or is it more of a two person job. Hubby is deployed for another month and I might attempt it on my own...


Track gets installed first on a solid surface. If the padding and carpet are deep pile, you might want to put a spacer under the track to raise it so the carpet doesn't rub the doors or visually go too high up the door.
Ron


----------

